# Anyone using Lume Cubes?



## SquarePeg (Feb 5, 2020)

came across these in the description of a pretty cool photo.  Just curious if anyone has tried them.


----------



## Soocom1 (Feb 5, 2020)

Never heard of them... Interesting.


----------



## tirediron (Feb 5, 2020)

Sounds like something you use to make a fruity umbrella drink.  What are they?  What do they do?


----------



## photoflyer (Feb 5, 2020)

I have the 2.0 version.  Just got it and have yet to use it much.  I think that to really make it useful one to get at least two.  I mount mine on one of those mini tripods so I can move it around to get the desired coverage.    

Also, beyond photography it will be very useful for repair projects where light is low.  For example I need to replace a fuse so all of the power must be off.  I will setup the Lume cube to illuminate the fuse box while I work on it.

Wish I could add more but I have simply not had a chance to use it much at this point.


----------



## SquarePeg (Feb 5, 2020)

tirediron said:


> Sounds like something you use to make a fruity umbrella drink.  What are they?  What do they do?




Probably would have been better if Siri didn’t auto correct my lume into lime...

Lume Cube 2.0 Adjustable LED for Photo & Video - ACCESSORIES INCLUDED


SPECS

1.6" x 1.6" size (approx. the size of a Golf Ball)
True Daylight Balanced 5600K Color Temp & 95+ CRI
Custom Lens /w 80º Beam Angle and ZERO Hot Spots
USB-C Charging
Durable Aluminum Body & Water to 30 feet
750 LUX @ 1M
1.5 Hour Run Time @ 100% Output
2 Button Control System (increase & decrease brightness manually)
Wirelessly Control via Lume-X iPhone/Android App from 60 feet away
360º Optical Sensor for Slave Flash Capability
Built-in 1/4" 20 for Tripod Mounting
Low Light Mode (adjust in 1% increments) for Night Photography
Accessories Included (Shoe Mount, Warming Gel, Diffuser, etc)


----------



## SquarePeg (Feb 5, 2020)

photoflyer said:


> I have the 2.0 version.  Just got it and have yet to use it much.  I think that to really make it useful one to get at least two.  I mount mine on one of those mini tripods so I can move it around to get the desired coverage.
> 
> Also, beyond photography it will be very useful for repair projects where light is low.  For example I need to replace a fuse so all of the power must be off.  I will setup the Lume cube to illuminate the fuse box while I work on it.
> 
> Wish I could add more but I have simply not had a chance to use it much at this point.



Keep me posted on your thoughts on these.  For the portability alone they seem liken they would be super handy to have.


----------



## TWX (Feb 5, 2020)

SquarePeg said:


> tirediron said:
> 
> 
> > Sounds like something you use to make a fruity umbrella drink.  What are they?  What do they do?
> ...



Holy crap that's a lot of crosslinked javascript on that page.


----------



## tirediron (Feb 5, 2020)

SquarePeg said:


> tirediron said:
> 
> 
> > Sounds like something you use to make a fruity umbrella drink.  What are they?  What do they do?
> ...


  That <female dog>!!!!  Interesting.. looks like something I might need!


----------



## JoeW (Feb 5, 2020)

I have 2 of the suckers and have used them in the past.  I bought them primarily for underwater photography (I've got a camera housing for shooting underwater but nothing for lights--the Lume Cubes are workable without any housing up to 10 feet depth I believe--maybe deeper.

A couple of quick comments:  if you like continuous light--especially for shooting products or a still life (so you can see where the shadows fall and easily manipulate the setup then they'll be perfect for you.  I too will sometimes put them on a mini-tripod.  If you leave them on continuously they get really very hot--too hot to hold and potentially dangerous I'd think next to something flammable.  They can also be set up as slaves (though I have yet to use them in that fashion).  I haven't tried using the app (though I downloaded it)--it sounds promising but I couldn't figure it out or how I'd use it after I opened it.

Given the price, the size, I think they're a must-have.  They fit in to a side pocket easily, can recharge quickly.


----------



## SquarePeg (Feb 5, 2020)

JoeW said:


> I have 2 of the suckers and have used them in the past.  I bought them primarily for underwater photography (I've got a camera housing for shooting underwater but nothing for lights--the Lume Cubes are workable without any housing up to 10 feet depth I believe--maybe deeper.
> 
> A couple of quick comments:  if you like continuous like--especially for shooting products or a still life (so you can see where the shadows fall and easily manipulate the setup then they'll be perfect for you.  I too will sometimes put them on a mini-tripod.  If you leave them on continuously they get really very hot--to hot to hold and potentially dangerous I'd think next to something flammable.  They can also be set up as slaves (though I have yet to use them in that fashion).  I haven't tried using the app (though I downloaded it)--it sounds promising but I couldn't figure it out or how I'd use it after I opened it.
> 
> Given the price, the size, I think they're a must-have.  They fit in to a side pocket easily, can recharge quickly.



Great info and mini review.  Adding two of these to my wishlist!


----------



## Derrel (Feb 5, 2020)

Look so much more modern than the candles I've been using!


----------



## Derrel (Feb 5, 2020)

Do they list a flash guide number somewhere? Specs say waterproof to 30 feet!


----------



## Derrel (Feb 5, 2020)

Just opened Instagram...first ad was for Limecubes!


----------



## Jeff15 (Feb 5, 2020)

Sounds like something for my Gin and Tonic........


----------



## photoflyer (Feb 5, 2020)

SquarePeg said:


> Keep me posted on your thoughts on these. For the portability alone they seem liken they would be super handy to have.



Now that I think of it, I had just gotten it when you issued the macro challenge and I used it along with bouncing the built in flash, to illuminate this very dusty subject.  I know you enjoy shooting flowers and I think one of these would be handy to have when doing so.    I really think a pair is a better way to go but I wanted to test the waters first.  Again, I have mine on one of those 1 foot flexible mini tripods so I can position it as needed.

Weekly challenge 1/18 - 1/24 We haven't had a macro challenge in a while!


----------



## SquarePeg (Feb 5, 2020)

Derrel said:


> Just opened Instagram...first ad was for Limecubes!



Big brother is watching...


----------



## JoeW (Feb 5, 2020)

SquarePeg said:


> Derrel said:
> 
> 
> > Just opened Instagram...first ad was for Limecubes!
> ...


But wait....I thought Derrel WAS "big brother"!


----------



## Derrel (Feb 5, 2020)

Ever since opening this thread up at lunch time, I have had a craving for a Corona beer with a slice of lime...it is 8:27 pm now...


----------



## vintagesnaps (Feb 6, 2020)

Lime cubes would be good with whipped cream on top, served in a little tan dish like they used to use in the school cafeteria.


----------



## zombiesniper (Feb 6, 2020)

SquarePeg said:


> Probably would have been better if Siri didn’t auto correct my lume into lime...



This would explain my completely not photo related google results.

Looks interesting.


----------



## SquarePeg (Feb 6, 2020)

zombiesniper said:


> SquarePeg said:
> 
> 
> > Probably would have been better if Siri didn’t auto correct my lume into lime...
> ...



Hopefully everyone got some good drink recipes from my typo.


----------



## zulu42 (Feb 6, 2020)

Search traffic for "lime cubes" has gone up 31,862% in the last 24 hrs.


----------



## mrca (Feb 6, 2020)

Do you mean lime jello shots? mmm


----------



## SquarePeg (Feb 7, 2020)

Getting lume cube ads in my Facebook and Instagram feeds.


----------



## Linda Detwiler Burner (Feb 11, 2020)

I have a set of two - that I am starting to play around with. I also have one of the other  brand one - I like them as they are small and portable. They are re-charageable as well.  I used them on a still photo of my tulips.  I do not have the image on my system here.   I have the big lights but no room to place them at home since we moved - so I am liking the small ones. There is a app that can be used to control them as well - again.


----------



## photoflyer (Dec 7, 2020)

Linda Detwiler Burner said:


> I have a set of two - that I am starting to play around with. I also have one of the other  brand one - I like them as they are small and portable. They are re-charageable as well.  I used them on a still photo of my tulips.  I do not have the image on my system here.   I have the big lights but no room to place them at home since we moved - so I am liking the small ones. There is a app that can be used to control them as well - again.



As of last week I now have a set of two.  One feature that is handy is they are waterproof.  I have placed mine is a glass of water for and interesting effect.  I keep them on mini-tripods for maximum flexibility and have them in a pocket on the outside of my bag because you never know when you need them.


----------



## SquarePeg (Dec 7, 2020)

I never did get one of these. Definitely on my Christmas list.


----------



## Felixkoch2312 (Mar 10, 2021)

Sounds interesting


----------



## nokk (Mar 10, 2021)

i don't have lume cubes, but i did buy 3 of the lume cube panel minis for toy photography.  they have a decent battery life at lower power, but they only last a few minutes at full power.  i like that i can adjust the color temp of the lights.  a small led screen on the back gives me the power output and the temp.  there's one rocker button to adjust the temp or power and one round button to switch between the two settings.


----------



## Destin (Mar 10, 2021)

I have the lume cube air, and honestly I thought it would be more useful than it is. Even shooting decent amount of night photography, I find that it doesn't do anything that my spare headlamp can't do. I'm sure they're great for some people, but mine has just collected dust for the past couple years. I've thought about selling it, but it probably isn't worth much.

One of my biggest issues with it is that it's just something else to remember to recharge. Because I use it so infrequently, it's likely to be dead or nearly so when I actually want to pull it out. I'd far prefer something similar that takes AAA or AA batteries (like a headlamp) so that I can just keep a spare set in my bag next to it. 

If anyone here wants it to play with and test out I'd let it go for super cheap. Shoot me a DM.


----------



## photoflyer (Mar 10, 2021)

I got a single lume cube (I think I mentioned earlier in this thread)  and then got a second.  I keep both on mini tripods and take them with me in a side pocket on the camera backpack 'cause you never know when they will come in handy.  I also use them when do astrophotography when lighting the area around the telescope as I set it up and to make sure I packed everything up when I'm done.  They're handle for more than photography.

This was shot for a recent Photo Forum Weekly Challenge.    I took a lume cube and placed it in a bowl.  Then I cut a hole in a piece foam board and placed it over the bowl and set the bottle on top.  I used a second lume cube to light the bottle from above and behind.  The room was dark and I shot this hand held.  It would be better with a tripod and focus stacking but for me it was a proof of concept.

My point?   They can come very handy, especially when you want to be a little creative.  They are fun,  and, they really are waterproof.


----------

